
How I bought an IPhone 5 for 90$ using Python (2013) - slbenfica
https://medium.com/@luismig11034821/how-i-bought-an-iphone-5-for-90-using-python-8bee68dbf6ef#.70zj3jmsu
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
The approach is based on spam. Not the most ethical way. The trick itself is
nice though: Distort the seller’s view of the market and use anchoring to
create a base price for future negotiations. In this example the success rate
is 1:160 (0.6%) to get a 60% discount on the market price.

